# transferring data between 2 computers



## beetk (Mar 30, 2006)

Is it possible to transfer data from 1 computer to another using a firewire or usb connection? If not, how can data be transferred?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You can connect IEEE-1394 (Firewire) directly with a cable, but you need a special USB cable to connect two computers with USB together. I usually use Ethernet, but the others will work as well.

Data can be transfered that way, or with a USB hard disk, or even removing the disk from one computer and connecting it as a secondary drive on the second computer.


----------



## beetk (Mar 30, 2006)

To connect them with a firewire, do I need anything other than the firewire? I was told previously by a salesman that connecting 2 computers by firewire to transfer data doesn't work.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The salesman is wrong. IEEE-1394 supports standard networking protocols, and all you should need is a wire. Do you also take health care advice from salesmen? :grin:


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

johnwill said:


> The salesman is wrong. IEEE-1394 supports standard networking protocols, and all you should need is a wire. Do you also take health care advice from salesmen? :grin:


So, your saying I didn't need that miracle pill.
:laugh:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You need it, but for different reasons.:laugh:


----------

